# Oscars



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have done some research on oscars and they seem like really cool fish. I want one so bad. What are some things I should know?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They grow pretty large. If you want more than one you will need a very large tank. Im talking over 75gallons. You can train them to eat live or processed foods. And they can get to be very tempermental.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

My friend says she keeps her...oscar and four other fish in a 30 gallon...also I heard fish "grow to their environment".


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

also I heard fish "grow to their environment"

That is a common mis-communication in the fish world. The only reason they grow to their environment is because their environment can no longer handle the waste they produce and cause health issues for the fish. Causing them to die a early death. Even with plenty of water changes they do not get to exercise their body properly causing bone and intestional problems.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh...interesting.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually if this is the same friend with the kissing fish that would explain why they are having so many problems.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yep...same friend. I think the tank is larger, but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

when i read that i went WHAT? in a really squeaky high-pitched voice grr... GRRR...

if you can PLEESE try to find an oscar that has NOT been fed feeders and has ABSOLUTELY no signs of HITH of course i would reccomend the albino or copper types especially if you can find a golden tiger theyre the rarest of all oscars an i have one lol! if your going to breed them then 125 gallon and feed it foods that are not high in protien.the HITH cure thing i wrote i packed with vitamins and lipids and a load of other stuff and pellets are a good staple of course i have the oscar profile too


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Also the water quality would be so bad in a smaller tank than 75 g as they are extremely messy fish. Trust me I HAD ONE IN A 75 G TANK AND i CONSTANTLY had to chage water and change and clean filter media. But other than that I absoluetely loved the fish.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i have too lol but with a hundred gallon filter and i DONT FEED THEM GOLDFISH i think its the tetratec PF500 it has like 4 cartrages im gonna get an emporer 400 so thats like 200 gallons worth of it and since they dont dig up plants im gonna put a fel in


----------



## fishfreek4life (Sep 8, 2005)

*oscar*

I think oscars are one of the more fun fish to have, once a person has had fish a while and is setup for one. I have 6 right now, and love them all. I run 2 in a 180gal, and the other 4 are each in a 90gal. 
As for feeding them goldies, that is a treat maybe once a month. Pellets and misc babies I have are more common. 
I get mine to watch TV with me, and they eat right out of the hand (2 of them will jump for a pellet). 
Just know they grow like no other fish, are mean and will chow down on anything you put in there that wont fight harshly back, and get well over a foot long.
Adapting to environment is for the rookies. Please, for the sanity of everyone, research a fish before you buy. A fish in too small of a tank, or with too many in a tank, will beat himself up, stunt himself, and will live maybe half his potential lifespan. 
Make sure you have space and cleanliness if you go for an Oscar, and good luck.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I had an oscar for 12 years. He would barely fit in a mans size 11 shoe box when he died. I had him in a 55 gal tank - he really needed a bigger tank - he done okay because he was the only fish in the tank and yes, they are very messy. weekly water changed and vaccuming of waste was a necessity.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

hey guys they any of your oscars bite your fingers?mine just look at them and ignore it then eats pellets out of the gravel


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

55g tank for one Oscar, you need a good filtration system (canister), regular water changes, lots of people say no feeders, but the secret is to breed them yourself although saying that they don't really have much nutritional value if any. Oscar's can be trained to do various tricks, eat from your hand. They aren't called Water Puppies for nothing, of course if they are alone much easier to train.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

they need atleast a 75 gallon gosh and no feeders cause too much protien,not enough fat,and low vitamin content can lead to HITH and boring diet is also another one.then they can also cause constapation sides its just kinda mean to end a fishes life in like 1 month but of course it happens in the wild since oscars were introduced into captivity they have been prone to HITH.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> hey guys they any of your oscars bite your fingers?mine just look at them and ignore it then eats pellets out of the gravel



My oscar used to jump out of the water and take food from my hands all the time. The best part was when I had an unsuspecting person talked into holding the food - it was hilarious to see the looks on their faces when my oscar jumped up and took it! :lol:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah its alyaws worth the look at their faces!


----------

